# JR's Golden Angels



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I am curious about what people think about this breeder. I got Maya from them and her sire is their Bucca. Unfortunately, there was a lot I didn't know when I was puppy searching. JR's Golden Angels owns the sire and cared for the pups for the first 4 weeks, then they went to live with the owner of the dam. She doesn't have a website, and doesn't seem as reputable. She only has one female and bred her to Bucca twice, so she has only ever bred two litters. My puppy has the same pedigree as Congo (who's her littermate) and Marzen (from an earlier breeding of the same dogs). I wouldn't go with the same breeders again knowing as much as I do now, but I am curious as to other people's thoughts about this breeder. 

http://www.jrsgoldenangels.com/


----------



## Belle128 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi- just happened to run across this post about JR's Golden Angels. We have a half sister to Maya, Marzen and Congo. Our Belle shares the same father, Bucca. I whole- heartedly recommend Jr's Golden Angels as a breeder of golden retrievers. Our Belle, CGC, TDI, is our 5th golden. She is extremely healthy, athletic and has an amazing coat. Jenny Resendez does a fantastic job with each litter she raises. Her goldens are sound in hips, elbows, eyes and knees. You could not ask for a better breeder of golden retriever pups than Jenny Resendez at JR's Golden Angels. We will continue to purchase pups from Jenny.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

These threads are always so "interesting". And so "spontaneous". Wonder if the breeder in question happens to have a litter right now...


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

They is a listing a litter planned. The mother doesn't show current eye cerf. The date is 2009 @ 56 mo. This would expire around Feb 10. On k9data she has a cerf# but it is not listed on OFA. She comes from a sire with a D-Iris rating so I would see why they do not have her clearance available. Father seems to have the clearances in order. Their Bucca has an eye cerf rating of: E1-Lens, punctate cataract. Congo doesn't seem to have a listing with k9data and can not be found in the OFA though they list him on their website as having his clearances. Marzen is just 2 this year so maybe he hasn't had his hip & elbows done? These are only listing on OFA with the name's Golden Angel in it: NAMEREGISTRATIONBREEDSEXCOLORTEST/FILM DATEAGEOFA #TESTGOLDEN ANGEL WINGS LEXIESN58205204GOLDEN RETRIEVER FLIGHT GOLDENApr 9 2001 30GR-71950G30F-PIHIPSGOLDEN ANGELS PRINCETONSR33549303GOLDEN RETRIEVER MLIGHT GOLDENApr 17 2008 24GR-95398G24M-NOPIHIPSGOLDEN ANGEL AMYSF460465GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENApr 18 1990 40GR-32322F40FHIPSGOLDEN ANGEL ELLIOTTSR30954103GOLDEN RETRIEVER FDARK GOLDENDec 6 2007 24GR-94394F24F-NOPIHIPSGOLDEN ANGEL OF RENOSC159943GOLDEN RETRIEVER F Feb 1 1979 24GR-7863 HIPSGOLDEN ANGEL WINGS LEXIESN58205204GOLDEN RETRIEVER FLIGHT GOLDENFeb 17 2004 64GR-CA7185/64F/P-PICARDIACGOLDEN ANGEL'S CALLISN50814011GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENJun 25 2001 42GR-73003F42F-NOPIHIPSGOLDEN ANGELS FIRESN69305801GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENJun 27 2002 30MILDHIPSGOLDEN ANGEL WINGS LEXIESN58205204GOLDEN RETRIEVER FLIGHT GOLDENMay 4 2002 44GR-24423CERFGOLDEN ANGEL BABYSN78583604GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENNov 22 2002 24GR-77702G24F-PIHIPSGOLDEN ANGEL GABRIEL IISF352848GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENNov 30 1990 26GR-34079G26F HIPSGOLDEN ANGEL FACE IISE345043GOLDEN RETRIEVER FGOLDENOct 12 1987 24GR-25253G24F HIPSGOLDEN ANGEL OF AURORASB975466GOLDEN RETRIEVER F Sep 18 1978 28GR-7376 HIPS


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Even without the clearance issues, looking at the website and the photos of the dogs, I'd pass.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

> JR's Golden Angels owns the sire and cared for the pups for the first 4 weeks, then they went to live with the owner of the dam. She doesn't have a website, and doesn't seem as reputable. She only has one female and bred her to Bucca twice, so she has only ever bred two litters.


this realy concerns me, Iver it not been exsplained properly, or there someting seriously wrong here.


----------



## Jrzoll79 (Jun 24, 2010)

*J R's Golden Angel's Breeder*

I am Jenny Resendez owner of J R's Golden Angel's Retrievers. I am very surprised as to this post. As I am not the owner of this dam of this litter, and was never contacted with any problems. I am unsure why maya's owner is displeased with me as a breeder. We back all of our puppies 100%. Maya's mom contacted me early on about some questions to Maya's feeding, in which I offered my assitance anyway I could, but never heard back. I then recieved a lovely email weeks ago on June 8, 2010 full of beautiful pictures, and tales of how Maya was a wonderful dog.Here is a quote from that email " We truly cannot thank you enough for the amazing puppy you bred. We could not be happier! She is our baby and she is perfect" I am very confused. Angela even at this point please feel free to contact me. I hope you will do so. I am sorry to hear you are not pleased, and would truly like to know why. As with any breeder we have had bumps in the road, but pride ourselves on doing everything we can to raise happy healthy puppies, and when a case arrives otherwise we hope our families would contact us so we can help anyway possible. As well as supplying us with any data we need to continue breeding the happiest, and healthest puppies we can. Thou I feel it is not necessary to defend myself, as I am proud of the breeder I am, and have my families, and wonderful additions to their homes and lives to prove this. I am a member of the Golden Retriever Club of Columbus, and am very active in protecting the health, and well being of this breed. As I believe someone had previously posted, we have had a few eye defects brought to our attention by health checks, and thou this is a condition CERF feels is not a threat, we made the decision not to continue using that individual in our breeding program. Thou he is happy, go lucky golden still in our home, living life to the fullest. Anyone is more than welcome to contact me personal concerning my breeding practices, and polices.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bad form to post a personal email/email address on a public forum without the express permission of the author. Maybe a mod could black it out?


----------



## Jrzoll79 (Jun 24, 2010)

That was not my intent, I thought all personal information had been deleted. I have corrected my mistake, my apologizes


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

*Clarification*

I attempted to edit my original post, but could not figure out how to do that. 

If it was not clear in my original post, I did not purchase a puppy from JR's Golden Angels. Maya's sire is their dog (Bucca). Maya is an absolutely wonderful dog, who embodies the golden temperament and spirit. We love her and are very happy with her. However, because the dam does not have all her clearances, I would not purchase a puppy from the same pairing again, knowing what I know now. I worry that Maya will have health problems down the road, only because I don't have the confidence of having a full 5 generation of clearances behind her. It was clear to us when we met Jenny and the breeder of the dam that Jenny was the much more experienced, knowledgeable breeder with a more reputable breeding program. She sells pups on limited registration, requires that pups be returned to her at any point in life if the original owner can no longer care for them, recommends the slow growth diet, and otherwise has more responsible breeding practices. She also is involved in the local Golden Retriever Club and agility. Her Bucca is a gorgeous, sweet, well-trained dog (He is the only one of her dogs I have met as Jenny was kind enough to bring him over to the dam's house so my husband and I could meet both parents). We purchased Maya with unlimited registration and a much less strict contract than Jenny uses. I was not trying to imply that we are unhappy with Maya, just that I would make a different decision now that I know more. I have read many threads about choosing a breeder and was curious to hear what people thought about this half of Maya's pedigree. I also wanted to know more about what to look for next time around. My goal was not to say that this is a bad breeder nor that I had a bad experience, it was simply to learn more. All my interactions with this breeder have been positive. 

Also, Congo (like Maya) is only 15 months old, so that may be why he isn't in OFA


----------

